# Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

					Heute läuft bei Amazon ein sogenannter Prime Day. Dabei gibt es über 3.000 Blitzangebote, die nur von Prime-Mitgliedern erworben werden können. Wer kein Prime-Mitglied ist, kann eine kostenlose 30-Tage-Testmitgliedschaft abschließen und trotzdem von den Deals profitieren.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Crocs auf 15,99€ reduziert?  Wow, da muss man ja zuschlagen!  

Oder M&Ms für gerade mal 8,88€ !  

Dicht gefolgt vom TomTom Navi, dass mit Sicherheit schlechter ist als jedes Handy-Navi, weniger bis gar keine Updates bekommt, einen kleineren Bildschirm hat, schlechter zu bedienen und trotzdem nicht billiger!  

Natürlich ist auch das Halbjahrespaket des "Brita Wasserfilter Marella Cool" in weiß ein absolutes Highlight ... ? 

Gleiches gilt selbstverständlich ebenfalls für das "K2r Backofen-Grillreiniger Gel". 

Besonders sticht auch das "Funky Hawaiihemd Beach" heraus, dass wohl noch nie einen anderen Einsatz fand als das vermutlich billigste und stereotypischste Film-Kostüm diverser total schiefgegangener Komödien zu sein. 

Das Adidas Originals iPhone Case für die vorletzte Generation darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen, wie sonst könnte man durch die modische Abstimmung des Handys zum Jogginganzug beim morgendlichen Biertrinken am Mittwoch Nachmittag seinen exquisiten Geschmack beweisen. 

Ein ganz besonderes Stück ist natürlich auch die absolut generische schwarze Bratpfanne für nur 19€.  Wird man ebenfalls nie wieder irgendwo bekommen. 

Nicht zu vergessen ist auch der "GoodSun Rechteckschirm FL Natur".  Wobei niemand weiß, wofür "FL" oder "Natur" stehen soll, und natürlich ist es auch absolut ironisch dass ein Hersteller für Sonnenschirme sich "GoodSun" nennt, wenn er genau gegen diese arbeitet. 
Oder war das vielleicht der Ausdruck des Dankes ihrer chinesischen Mitarbeiter, die ohne die Existenz der blendenden Sonne wohl im Foxconn-Arbeitslager gelandet wären?  Wir werden es wohl nie erfahren ... 

Widmen wir uns stattdessen doch lieber der Frage, warum ich das "BRUBAKER 9-teiliges Geschenkset im Badefass - Tropical Cocoabutter" benötigen sollte. Ich frage mich immer noch, was die Hälfte dieser Worte eigentlich genau bedeutet. 

Doch schon werde ich abgelenkt, als ich die neueste Kreation der Handyhalterungen sehe: Statt das Handy nun an den Ecken und Kanten einzuspannen, gab es wohl noch einen ungewöhnlich hohen Vorrat des neuen Modells von Wicked Chili, dass stattdessen zwei Gummibänder QUER ÜBER DAS DISPLAY spannt!  Und für diese ingenieurstechnische Leistung möchte man dann, nur heute, auch nur 18 statt 33€ haben. 

Um mich davon zu erholen, lenke ich mich mit der Frage ab, was zum Geier ein "Präsentationsanzug" ist?  Er sieht dem üblichen, modischen Jogginganzug der bereits oben genannten Tragpfeiler der Gesellschaft in menschlicher Form zum Verwechseln ähnlich, hat aber doch offenbar einen noch exquisiteren Titel bekommen. 

Doch da werde ich  abgelenkt von der Frage, wem man 31€ für ein 6-Pack Zahnpasta als unschlagbares Angebot andrehen möchte? 

Aber wir haben keine Zeit zu verweilen, schon stolpern meine Augen über das Angebot des "Ironmaxx Maltodextrin Neutral" und ich stelle fest, dass ich das erste Produkt gefunden habe bei dem ich nicht einmal einen einzigen Teil des Namens verstehen kann.

Nachdem ich mich durch Sexspielzeug (welches ich hier vermutlich nicht näher ausführen darf) und ein "Wandwickelregal" (was es alles gibt!) gewühlt habe, stoße ich auf in Kapseln verpacktes Gersten- und Weizengras. Ich habe keine Ahnung was man damit anfangen soll, aber dass es offensichtlich als Nahrungsmittel aufgeführt wird verwirrt mich umso mehr. 



Erschöpft von diesem Einkaufstrip durch sinnvolle Investitionen beende ich meine Entdeckungsreise mit der Feststellung, dass man in diesem Freudenfest der Sonderangebote wohl insbesondere mal die Lager von all dem Plunder befreien wollte, den sonst absolut kein Mensch kaufen möchte. 

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen.  Gute Nacht.


----------



## Kuomo (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Suche attraktive Frau(en), um meine soeben günstigst erstandenen 200 Kondome zu testen. Bei Interesse einfach per PM melden.


----------



## nicyboy (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Erschöpft von diesem Einkaufstrip durch sinnvolle Investitionen beende ich meine Entdeckungsreise mit der Feststellung, dass man in diesem Freudenfest der Sonderangebote wohl insbesondere mal die Lager von all dem Plunder befreien wollte, den sonst absolut kein Mensch kaufen möchte.



Du solltest Zeitnah einen sehr sehr guten Arzt aufsuchen und ihm von deinen problemen erzählen...


----------



## OutOfMemory (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Das einzig interessante wäre die PS4. Und die ist gebraucht für 260. Die gabs schon neu für 299. Also eher nicht so der brüller.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



nicyboy schrieb:


> Du solltest Zeitnah einen sehr sehr guten Arzt aufsuchen und ihm von deinen problemen erzählen...



Oder er sollte sich alle Last von der Seele schreiben. Möglichst in diesem Forum, damit ich mehr davon lesen kann.


----------



## nicyboy (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



Kuomo schrieb:


> Suche attraktive Frau(en), um meine soeben günstigst erstandenen 200 Kondome zu testen. Bei Interesse einfach per PM melden.



Ich würde erstmal warten bis die ankommen und nachzählen. Nacher melden sich wirklich 200 frauen und es sind nur 195 kondome drin.. dann hast du spontan 5 probleme am hals wenns blöd läuft... schlieslich gibt es mehr als genug bewertungen dieser multipacks wo man wirklich die anzahl nachzählt und bemerkt es fehlen welche 



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Oder er sollte sich alle Last von der Seele schreiben. Möglichst in diesem Forum, damit ich mehr davon lesen kann.



das wird er sicher tun, extra für dich...


----------



## Kondar (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



Kuomo schrieb:


> Suche attraktive Frau(en), um meine soeben günstigst erstandenen 200 Kondome zu testen. Bei Interesse einfach per PM melden.



müssen die dann auch Prime Kunde sein?
oder werden die dann auch bei Amazon für Prime angeboten? 
Hoffendlich keine Chinaböller oder so...


----------



## Zsinj (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Alles in allem enttäuschend. 

Das übliche Sammelsurium und das einzige interessante Angebot (Makita Akku Schrauber)  ist nach kurzer zeit ausverkauft


----------



## curveball (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Und ich bekomm gleich ne Fehlermeldung, wenn ich amazon.de eingebe...
Aber ich verpasse ja anscheinend nicht viel...


----------



## Sonmace (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Der Samsung 55 Zoll 4K  Curved für 1199 € ist aber ein gutes angebot, immerhin hat der vor kurzem noch das doppelte gekosted


----------



## Kondar (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



Sonmace schrieb:


> Der Samsung 55 Zoll 4K  Curved für 1199 € ist aber ein gutes angebot, immerhin hat der vor kurzem noch das doppelte gekosted



Zufall?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

@Strike7
Langeweile? 

Ihr kapiert aber schon das es alle 2 Stunden neue Angebote gibt (Stichwort: Blitzangebote) und nicht bloß diese paar Tagesangebote gelten? O.o

Weil hier einige schon die Angebote abschreiben und noch nicht mal alle Angebote kennen bzw. Wissen können. 

Hab mir erstmal eine SanDisk Plus mit 240GB für 62 Euro gekrallt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Wir haben den Artikel mit einer Liste ergänzt - jetzt auch ohne M&Ms, Klobürsten und Co.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



hrnz schrieb:


> Eine gute Übersicht aller Prime-Day-Artikel (und allgemein Blitzangebote) gibts auch auf predeals - Alle Amazon-Blitzangebote in der Übersicht


Ist wohl doch sehr unübersichtlich strukturiert. O.o

Einfach bei Amazon unter Angebote die gewünschte Kategorie auswählen und man kriegt die Dinge, die einem auch interessieren. Fertig. 
Oder kann man es dort event. auch sortieren?


----------



## MisterBombastic (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Besonders die zusätzlichen 15% auf WHD lohnen sich.
So konnte man eine GTX 970 MSI Gaming für 274€ abgreifen.

Auch habe ich endlich den Wunsch-Dremel erstanden, das reicht mir. Der sonstige Kram ist sehr oft ziemlicher Crap.


----------



## INU.ID (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



Sonmace schrieb:


> Der Samsung 55 Zoll 4K  Curved für 1199 € ist aber ein gutes angebot, immerhin hat der vor kurzem noch das doppelte gekosted



Die 888€ für den TV im Blitzangebot waren ein gutes Angebot, aber eben auch nach ner Femtosekunde ausverkauft...


----------



## #tnb | Hannibal (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Um 13:00 Uhr gibts den sehr guten Wandler Fiio E10K Olympus 2  im Angebot, falls jemand so etwas für seine teuren Kopfhörer sucht.


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Die 500er Evo SSD von Samsung für 139 war scho echtn Schnapper, jetz um 12 dann die 1TB Variante. Bin auf den Preis gespannt...


----------



## Lotto (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Die Aktion soll ja in erster Linie dazu da sein um Leute die Prime-Mitgliedschaft anzudrehen (wobei ich 49 Euro noch zeimlich human finde, wenn man die enthaltenen Service auch nutzt).
Wenn man eh vorhatte sich nen Fire TV,  Kindle oder was sonst noch alles im Angebot ist zu kaufen, warum nicht? Ist doch ein guter Deal. Wenn man aber im vornherein schon nix braucht wird man wahrscheinlich auch nix finden (so wie ich ).


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Wenn ihr dort was kauft, solltet ihr beachten das sich die Probe Prime Mitgliedschaft automatisch verlängert. Nicht das jemand ungewollt 49€ verliert, weil er Lust auf M§Ms hatte^^.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_aplp_deac?nodeId=201286190


----------



## Laggy.NET (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Bin auch sehr enttäuscht von den Angeboten. Bin zwar kein Prime kunde, aber die 30 Tage hätte ich ja noch übrig.
Ein paar knaller Angebote zum Kunden anlocken und der Rest ist nur Mist. Schade.


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Die 500er Evo SSD von Samsung für 139 war scho echtn Schnapper, jetz um 12 dann die 1TB Variante. Bin auf den Preis gespannt...



Update, für 289€ mal zugeschlagen


----------



## nicyboy (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Wenn ihr dort was kauft, solltet ihr beachten das sich die Probe Prime Mitgliedschaft automatisch verlängert. Nicht das jemand ungewollt 49€ verliert, weil er Lust auf M§Ms hatte^^.
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_aplp_deac?nodeId=201286190



alleine schon die tatsache das sich der abzock deutsche eine 30 tage testversion holen kann und damit auch noch sonderangebote nutzen ist frechheit genug. Ich hätte bei Amazon die 30 tage testkunden ausgeschlossen. 

So ist es halt doch nur wieder eine "zock ich mir was ab" tour der meisten deutschen.. armselig,..


----------



## Lotto (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Update, für 289€ mal zugeschlagen



Jup, daran sieht man, dass die Angebote eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht sind, wenn man sie denn halt auch benötigt. Bei Alternate zahlt man für die immer noch 374 Euro.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



nicyboy schrieb:


> alleine schon die tatsache das sich der abzock deutsche eine 30 tage testversion holen kann und damit auch noch sonderangebote nutzen ist frechheit genug. Ich hätte bei Amazon die 30 tage testkunden ausgeschlossen.
> 
> So ist es halt doch nur wieder eine "zock ich mir was ab" tour der meisten deutschen.. armselig,..



Wer hier versucht wen abzuzocken ist die Frage. Die Sonderangebote sind nämlich nur nutzbar, wenn man Prime Mitglied ist. Die 30 Tage Testversion kann ich mir aber jederzeit holen, dafür brauch ich kein Sale. Wenn du es ausgeschlossen hättest, prima, noch besser für die "Abzock Deutschen" hättest dann halt für alle anbieten müssen...Ist ja nicht so das Amazon Gewinn machen will


----------



## rhalin (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Sehr schön wenn man gerade etwas sucht und das zufällig dabei ist.
Aber nur etwas kaufen weil es gerade billig ist , ne danke.
Prime schätze ich so schon, brauche diese Rabattschlacht nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Hinweis. Prime-Kunden mit Kindle können heute unter https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/prime-day-page/ref=gb1h_tit_c-6_6207_75b51c1f?tag=80088-21 ein Buch dauerhaft gratis bekommen. Ich hab mich für den Roman entschieden


----------



## MrSonii (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Die 500er Evo SSD von Samsung für 139 war scho echtn Schnapper



Deswegen hab ich dort auch zugeschlagen  
Musste eh ne weitere SSD her, da kam mir das gute Angebot grade recht.


----------



## Noctua (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



nicyboy schrieb:


> alleine schon die tatsache das sich der abzock deutsche eine 30 tage testversion holen kann und damit auch noch sonderangebote nutzen ist frechheit genug. Ich hätte bei Amazon die 30 tage testkunden ausgeschlossen.
> 
> So ist es halt doch nur wieder eine "zock ich mir was ab" tour der meisten deutschen.. armselig,..


Abzockdeute...soso.
Ich bin seit weit über 10 Jahren Amazonkunde und habe dort sehr viel gekauft. Jetzt will Amazon 49 Euro/Jahr für Prime haben (früher war es mal weniger) und wirbt mit Filmstreaming. Das geht aber nur mit IE + Silverlight gescheit und entfällt damit für mich. Dazu kommt das normale Bestellungen heute immer mehr verzögert werden, im Gegensatz zu früher wo sie oft noch am nächsten Tag angekommen sind. Dieser Prime Day zum 20-jährigen Jubileum ist für mich als langjähriger Kunde ein Schlag ins Gesicht (nicht das mich jetzt was davon interessiert hätte). Aber für mich ist er immerhin ein weiterer Anreiz noch verstärkter woanders einzukaufen. Bisher war der gute Aftersale-Service von Amazon immerhin noch ein Grund dort zu kaufen.

Zu den Deals selbst: Die Preise sind z.T. schon recht gut. Aber auch wieder mit Beigeschmack, denn bei normalen Deal-Aktionen für alle sind die Preise nicht so weit runter.


----------



## NerdFlanders (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

1 TB Samsung SSD für 107€... und ich hab es verpasst ;_;


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> 1 TB Samsung SSD für 107€... und ich hab es verpasst ;_;



What? Ich hab die Evo 850 für 139€ gesehen um 11e rum und die 1TB Version 850 Evo für 289. Bist du Dir sicher?


----------



## NerdFlanders (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



Palmdale schrieb:


> What? Ich hab die Evo 850 für 139€ gesehen um 11e rum und die 1TB Version 850 Evo für 289. Bist du Dir sicher?



Leider ja...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nicyboy (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Aktueller Stand der Dinge jetzt: Noch nicht ein Produkt gekauft .. grund? Ich hab 12 stunden gearbeitet und hatte nicht eine sekunde zeit nach angeboten zu sehen und war natürlich wieder mal zu spät dran.. die wirklich guten dinge die ich auch benötigen "könnte" sind binnen sekunden ausverkauft.

Mal schauen ob ich noch ne günstige maus oder tastatur bekomme, allerdings brauche ich diese ganzen gamingdinge nicht..


----------



## MisterBombastic (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

War ein Preisfehler --> Storno


----------



## Captain-S (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Samsung SSD 850 500GB geschossen für 139 €, genial.


----------



## Sergenrazor (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



MisterBombastic schrieb:


> War ein Preisfehler --> Storno



Amazon ist da recht Kulant, die werden wohl die SSDs rausrücken.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Ich wollte eigentlich nur ein paar Spielzeuge für meine Mädels haben, aber es gab nur Jungs-Schleich-Spielzeug. Tja, Amazon, dann halt nicht.


----------



## StarforceZx (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Bei Amazon.it .fr .es etc. findet man auch noch mal ein paar gute Angebote.



Array


----------



## MisterBombastic (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



Sergenrazor schrieb:


> Amazon ist da recht Kulant, die werden wohl die SSDs rausrücken.



"Unsinn", so einen Preisfehler (ebenfalls eine SSD und anderer Kram) habe ich auch schon öfters mitgenommen.
Nie hat Amazon das durchgehen lassen. Viel Glück trotzdem.


----------



## Dynamitarde (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Habe das erste mal bei so einer Aktion teil genommen.Extra Prime angemeldet,hab auch ein paar mal zugeschlagen. 
Blindnietzange, Radiowecker, Geldbörse
Und für den Geschmack 4 Flaschen Whiskey.


----------



## MisterBombastic (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Habe das erste mal bei so einer Aktion teil genommen.Extra Prime angemeldet,hab auch ein paar mal zugeschlagen.
> Blindnietzange, Radiowecker, Geldbörse
> Und für den Geschmack 4 Flaschen Whiskey.


Also lässt du dich nun rechtzeitig wecken um deine (leere) Geldbörse mit Blindnieten zu verzieren und dich danach mit Alk zu belohnen?
SO muss es sein.


----------



## Madfurion (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Bin schon länger Prime Kunde und hab mir die 4 Game of Thrones Blu Ray Staffeln für 77€ geholt. 19€ pro Staffel für etwas was ich sowieso schon länger haben wollte find ich in Ordnung. Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus laufe ich bei so Aktionen nur Dinge die ich davor schon im Auge hatte. 
Amazon zielt ja gerade darauf das Kunden von den vielen % Rabatten schwindelig wird und in einen Kaufrausch geraten (übertrieben ausgedrückt)


----------



## Zsinj (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



Madfurion schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus laufe ich bei so Aktionen nur Dinge die ich davor schon im Auge hatte.


Richtig. 
Nur konnte man die laufenden Angebote vorher kaum sehen und beim Arbeiten kann man nicht dauernd dutzende Seiten durch klicken... 
Das das auch noch in mehrere Zeilen aufgeteilt wurde machte es nur noch unübersichtlicher. In jeder Zeile gab es alle Kategorien mit unterschiedlichen Angeboten 

Alles in allen war das heute Satz mit X.


----------



## dj_the_one (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Mist war eingeschlafen, weiß einer für wieviel das Samsung Egde weggegangen ist?


----------



## Trepok (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Mist war eingeschlafen, weiß einer für wieviel das Samsung Egde weggegangen ist?



Alle Farben vom Edge mit 64 GB haben 699 Euro gekostet.


----------



## dj_the_one (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Verdammt, Danke für die Info!


----------



## FortuneHunter (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



Noctua schrieb:


> Das geht aber nur mit IE + Silverlight gescheit und entfällt damit für mich.



Eigentlich ist nur Silverlight von nöten. Wenn ich mal am PC schaue, dann über Firefox+Silverlight.  Die meiste Zeit nutze ich es aber zusammen mit meinem Netzwerkfähigen BluRay-Player von Sony.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Stimmt, nutze dann auch FF.

Aber sehr selten, eigentlich nur den FireTV Stick, der mich ganze 9 Euro gekostet hat (Vorbesteller und Prime-Neukunde)

Dafür echt klasse und die Auswahl an kostenlosen Filmen und Serien ist sehr groß. Für 49€/Jahr kann man nicht meckern.

Negativ ist, dass meine Lebensgefährtin nun über die App "TuneIn" Radio hört...

..Radio Paloma - 100% deutscher Schlager... 

@zsinj
Man konnte aber auch einzelne Kategorien auswählen, sonst ist wirklich alles querbeet gewesen.

Hätte fast die 1,5Tb WD my Passport Pro Usb 3.0 für 54€(?) gekauft, aber die Aktion lief ab, während ich nach Preisen auf anderen Seiten geschaut habe

@Macht Amazon jetzt solche Aktionen öfter?


----------



## nicyboy (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Solche Blitzangebote gibt es bei Amazon eigentlich immer .. naja wenigstens gabs wirklich ne neue maus jetzt, eine tatsatur gabs keine mehr nach 19 uhr, dieses angebot war halt nix für leute mit job die nicht dauernd am pc hocken können. Es gab aber auch fast nur mist meiner ansicht nach.

Wenigstens haben alle jetzt genug Kondome, die waren immer ratzfatz ausverkauft


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Gleitmittel wurde auch erstaunlich viel angeboten.


----------



## Noctua (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist nur Silverlight von nöten. Wenn ich mal am PC schaue, dann über Firefox+Silverlight.  Die meiste Zeit nutze ich es aber zusammen mit meinem Netzwerkfähigen BluRay-Player von Sony.


Naja, ich schaue die meiste Zeit am pc und nutze beide Opera-Versionen und Vivaldi. Firefox und Chrome darf ich auf Arbeit nutzen und sage privat eher “nein danke“ dazu.
Aber danke für den Hinweis dass es mittlerweile auf mit Firefox geht.


----------



## dj_the_one (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Ich kann jedem diesen Fire Stick ans Herz legen, schaue mittlerweile nur mehr über diesen Fern.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Ich kann jedem diesen Fire Stick ans Herz legen, schaue mittlerweile nur mehr über diesen Fern.



Was ist mit Leuten, die keinen Fernseher brauchen?


----------



## dj_the_one (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Meinst du generrell nicht fernsehen oder einfach übern PC schauen? Wenn 2teres, brauchen sie diesen natürlich nicht, aber wie gesagt das Ding ist unendlich praktisch. Mann nimmts mit steckt es bei Freunden etc an und hat quasi eine Videothek mit. Kein instalieren etc, rein, und anschauen. Bin begeistert überhaupt zu diesem Preis.


----------



## Corn696 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



Noctua schrieb:


> Das geht aber nur mit IE + Silverlight gescheit und entfällt damit für mich.



Mit Silverlight gibt es ab und an auch diverse Probleme.
Man kann aber in seinen Einstellungen von Silverlight auf Adobe Flash umstellen. Wenn man einen Smart TV hat ist es natürlich noch angenehmer. Allerdings gucke Ich eigentlich fast nur Serien, da die Filmauswahl recht gering ist.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Ob Flash nun die bessere Alternative ist...? Ich würde aber tendenziell natürlich auch zu den Smart-Geräten raten, oder den Amazon-Eigenmarken. Selbst die Konsolen bekommen Instant Video ja halbwegs gut hin 

Mal so am Rande, wo kurz das Thema Preisfehler aufkam: hat jemand irgendwie mitbekommen, ob das Angebot dieser Uhr: Lindberg&Sons Herren-Armbanduhr Analog Quarz Leder LS-SM-80: Amazon.de: Uhren wirklich so umgesetzt wurde? Sie wurde kurzzeitig für 45 (!) € angeboten, leider war ich nicht schnell genug. Das Angebot wurde "seltsamerweise" auch ganz schnell entfernt und war dann auch nicht bei den abgelaufenen Angeboten gelistet. Würde mich mal echt interessieren, ob Amazon dort auch noch Kulanz zeigt.

Ich war übrigens recht zufrieden mit dem Prime Day, klar gibt es viel "Nippes", aber das ist doch bei den normalen Angeboten auch schon so, was anderes hab ich nicht erwartet. Wer da nur Technik-Kracher nach Technik-Kracher erwartet, ist einfach auf der falschen Seite. Ich habe jedenfalls bei 11 Bestellungen knapp 150€ gespart


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Mal so am Rande, wo kurz das Thema Preisfehler aufkam: hat jemand irgendwie mitbekommen, ob das Angebot dieser Uhr: Lindberg&Sons Herren-Armbanduhr Analog Quarz Leder LS-SM-80: Amazon.de: Uhren wirklich so umgesetzt wurde? Sie wurde kurzzeitig für 45 (!) € angeboten, leider war ich nicht schnell genug. Das Angebot wurde "seltsamerweise" auch ganz schnell entfernt und war dann auch nicht bei den abgelaufenen Angeboten gelistet. Würde mich mal echt interessieren, ob Amazon dort auch noch Kulanz zeigt.



Also die erste Rezension die darunter steht, lässt darauf schließen, dass er die Uhr für 45 € bekommen hat. Schade dass ich das Angebot nicht gesehen hab. Hätte da auch zugeschlagen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Amazon Prime Day: Heute über 3.000 Blitzangebote für Prime-Kunden [Anzeige]*

Scheint also wirklich "billig" zu sein, naja den Aktionspreis wird sie wohl halbwegs wert sein, zumal sie optisch (subjektiv) wirklich nicht schlecht aussieht. Naja... 45€ gespart


----------

